# adb devices oder adb install - unauthorized



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

wenn ich im Dosfenster 
adb devices

oder

adb install ...

eingebe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:


> error: device unauthorized.



oder


> error: device unauthorized.
> This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
> Try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
> Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.
> ...



Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2020)

Also ich kenne diese Meldung nur, wenn mein Handy gesperrt ist. Also die Schritte, die ich auf meinem Handy gemacht habe:
a) Developer Modus aktivieren
b) USB Debugging aktivieren
c) Gerät entsperrt angeschlossen und ich meine bei jedem Start muss das Handy auch entsperrt werden, damit der Zugriff klappt.


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Du hattest recht!
jetzt habe ich es nochmal versucht:
adb install C:\Projekte\Android\android-accessibility-master\BasicAndroidAccessibility-Java\app\build\outputs\apk\debug\app-debug.apk
* daemon not running; starting now at tcp:5037
* daemon started successfully
error: no devices/emulators found
error: no devices/emulators found
Performing Push Install
adb: error: failed to get feature set: no devices/emulators found

Frage:
was paßt jetzt nicht?


----------

